# How to cut retaining wall block



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

Can these blocks be 'cut' in half by hitting with hammer?

If I need to custom cut these to something other than in half, what are my options? I think we only have to cut about 20, max.

thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a brick chisle and score a line on both sides, keep hitting it and the block will split right along the line.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hammer and cold chisel----make a series of notches then smack it hard along the score line----

Rented or borrowed wet saw------

Angle grinder with a diamond clipper blade-------


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Hammer and cold chisel----make a series of notches then smack it hard along the score line----
> 
> Rented or borrowed wet saw------
> 
> Angle grinder with a diamond clipper blade-------


Thanks,

I have a 4" angle grinder with a tile cutting blade. I guess I could use that and some water for the cuts?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure you can-----those blocks are soft----cutting goes quick-----


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I should actually think for those blocks, a standard $3 masonry blade or two and your angle grinder would do without wetting them. They are not hard. Diamond might be overkill in this instance?

If you do decide to use a power tool with water? Please make sure you have a GCFI protecting you?


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

I have an Hitachi G12SR3 grinder, 4.5". I bought a cheapy Skil blade but the spindle hole is a bit larger than the spindle, and the blade is not centered. 

Aren't these spindle hole sizes standardized ?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You can certainly use an angle grinder. When I had to cut a number of concrete retaining wall blocks, I used a diamond blade in my circular saw. Blade cost about $10, cut really nicely. I scored it about 1/4 through both sides, then whacked it with a hammer and it broke clean. Just make sure you use a NIOSH rated mask when cutting concrete, the dust is very bad for your lungs.


----------



## ptarmigan61 (Aug 19, 2008)

jkk said:


> I have an Hitachi G12SR3 grinder, 4.5". I bought a cheapy Skil blade but the spindle hole is a bit larger than the spindle, and the blade is not centered.
> 
> Aren't these spindle hole sizes standardized ?


They are, but there is more than one size. You likely have a 5/8" arbor with a 3/4" or 7/8" spindle hole.


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

I was able to cut the blocks with a chisel. Now I have to cut the top caps, will probably need a blade since these are asthetic elements.


----------



## teamcampreder (Jul 23, 2011)

You are definitely going to want some kind of circular blade saw for the caps, as you are going to want them to fit perfectly flush. Splitting the blocks (with the chisel) doesn't give a nice smooth side, as you have seen I am sure. For my wall, I split the blocks on the ends for the aesthetic appeal, but cut the caps with a circular blade. I know some people rent bgas cut off saws, I bought a 7.5 inch skil electric circular saw for 50 bucks and a mansonry blade for about 10. The circular saw's standard wood blade has come in handy for lots of projects since. It also beats renting because you are not rushing everything into one day, IMO.


----------

